# Shimano single speed freewheel, removal tool?...



## RedRex (Oct 24, 2004)

Okay, the excitement is mounting. Almost finished building up my new Steamroller. 

Surly flip/flop hub came with a Surly fixed 16t cog. 

I ordered a Shimano 16t single speed freewheel, and spun it on the other side, great.

OOps, I forgot to put some grease on the threads.......so.....two questions....

I see many tools on Sheldon's site for removing this.....what is a good, inexpensive wrench to remove the freewheel? 

And......is there some sort of 'cap' that needs to go on the black, grooved, outer edge of the Shimano freewheel, or do you leave it as-is?


----------



## asterisk (Oct 21, 2003)

Park FR-6 should work but really just head on over to your LBS and ask for a cheap BMX freewheel tool. You probably won't be taking it off and on a lot so any compatible tool will work. Also for greasing the threads I'd use anti-seize grease.

There's no cap that I know of... some AC Racing freewheels come with one but I doubt you can buy them seperately.


----------



## RedRex (Oct 24, 2004)

Thanks.

I have this "thing" for shiny cassettes (I ride too much), so I suspect I might pull the cogs in the winter to make them shine again.

Is removal similar to a cassette; chainwhip + freewheel tool?


----------



## asterisk (Oct 21, 2003)

RedRex said:


> Is removal similar to a cassette; chainwhip + freewheel tool?


Easier, just the freewheel tool.


----------



## RedRex (Oct 24, 2004)

Which way to loosen? With freewheel tool in place and handle up at 12 o'clock, loosen to front or rear of bike?


----------



## asterisk (Oct 21, 2003)

Normal... left->loosen, right->tighten.


----------



## Dave Hickey (Jan 27, 2002)

Once you put the tool on, thread the axle nut back on to hold it in place. It will save your knuckles...trust me on this......the voice of exerience...ouch

When you thread the nut back on, don't tighten it all the way. Leave a little room for the freewheel to loosen


----------



## ukiahb (Jan 26, 2003)

a crescent wrench works well to turn the freewheel remover (CCW), or an alternative is to install the remover w/ the nut as was said, clamp the remover in a bench vice w/ the wheel up, then grab the wheel with both hands and turn it CCW, (as if you were steering left)....this will usually break loose even the most stubborn freewheels


----------



## single1x1 (Mar 26, 2005)

*acs freewheel spanner tool*



RedRex said:


> Okay, the excitement is mounting. Almost finished building up my new Steamroller.
> 
> Surly flip/flop hub came with a Surly fixed 16t cog.
> 
> ...


 I use the acs freewheel spanner tool, basicly the freewheel tool that is welded onto a metal handel, works much better then a large cresent whench on a regular tool and I find it eiser then using the vise also. Put tool on thread nut onto tool to keep it in place put wheel upright between your legs with tool on right side and push down, if the freewheel has been ridden a lot use a rubber mallet and give the end of the tool one or two decent blows and it will drop loose. If sheldon doesn't sell this tool, dans comp bmx mailorder sells it for $20, but well worth it


----------

